# some more snaps of my precious...!!



## N.I. R32 GTR (Mar 9, 2010)




----------



## qad (Jul 21, 2011)

good looking car mate.......:smokin:


----------



## sädde (Jan 22, 2010)

Very nice :bowdown1:


----------



## gts-tom (Jun 14, 2010)

Stunning mate, any information on it.


----------



## jonny8ball (Aug 12, 2007)

Ive seen this somewhere before:chuckle:


----------



## rumsawatti (Nov 1, 2011)

what wheels are those?


----------



## N.I. R32 GTR (Mar 9, 2010)

rumsawatti said:


> what wheels are those?


They're an OZ wheel,not sure what model,have never seen them on anything else but an lotus esprit 300 sport...strange I know...!!


----------



## rumsawatti (Nov 1, 2011)

strange yet make me like them even more! 

WANT!


----------



## samnam88 (Oct 27, 2011)

My first GTR experience was an R32. Epic ride.


----------



## nismoboy (Dec 30, 2010)

Looking good bro


----------

